# Lone bee, covered in pollen



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

That would be poor little girl wouldn't it?:rolleyes


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

I've seen them land at the hive covered in pollen quite often. Sometimes they groom themselves on the landing board, other times they just walk in. I never thought anything was amiss. Maybe some like to play in their food.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Some flowers, like touch-me-not (jewelweed) tend to rub off their pollen on the bees.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

tedstruk said:


> poor little guy....



That's the problem... it's a cross dresser Drone.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

When the workers are working St Johns wart they they arrive back at the hive with pollen baskets full and their body hairs covered covered with pollen also.


----------

